# backflow test



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Any body know the schedule for the 40 hour corse and tet for south texas


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

go to http://www.tceq.texas.gov/licensing/licenses/bpatlic they should have a list of approved instructors

or contact PHCC and see when they offer classes down your way


----------

